# The Earth from the International Space Station



## Justme (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Ankari (May 23, 2012)

That was breathtaking.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chilari (May 23, 2012)

Wow.

Wales was all dark and stuff, except its southern coast. Weird. I guess parts of Wales don't have streetlights yet?


----------

